
Regulators ask Tesla for Autopilot engineering details - Animats
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/07/12/business/document-NHTSA-letter-to-Tesla.html
======
Animats
Current Tesla investigations:

\- NHTSA - the people who order auto recalls.

\- NTSB - the people who investigate crashes; usually air crashes. They go
into intense technical detail, have human-factors experts, and are familiar
with the problems of relying on partial automation.[1]

\- SEC - Tesla kept the fatal crash quiet while Musk unloaded his stock. Uh
oh.[2]

A comment from Chris Urmson, Google's head of automatic driving: Google tried
semi-automatic systems like Tesla's. Google tested with 140 drivers,
discovered people didn't pay close enough attention, and rejected that
approach as unsafe.[3]

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-biggest-problem-now-
is-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-biggest-problem-now-is-the-us-
government-but-its-not-what-you-think-2016-7)

[2] [http://www.businessinsider.com/sec-investigating-tesla-
possi...](http://www.businessinsider.com/sec-investigating-tesla-possible-
violation-securities-law-2016-7)

[3] [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601885/tesla-
investigatio...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601885/tesla-
investigations-could-question-viability-of-semi-autonomous-driving/)

